# Logo - Wort umdrehen bzw. verändern



## Strieker1578 (10. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich hoffe es gibt auch Leute unter euch, die sich mit Logo ein kleinwenig auskennen! Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen vorgenommen ein wenig Logo zu probieren was denn da so alles möglich ist etc.

In einem Tutorial habe ich nun gesehen, wie man mithilfe von Funktionen ein Wort umdrehen kann! Sprich aus "Hallo" wird "ollah"! In diesem Tutorial war es jedoch nur mit 2 Parametern beschrieben. Jetzt habe ich mich hingesetzt und wollte dieses Beispiel mit 2 Parametern abändern, sodass ich es auch mit nur einem Parameter schaffe! Aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Hier mal das Beispiel aus dem Tut:

to turnword :W1 :W2
IF EMPTYP :W1 [PR :W2 STOP]
turnword BL :W1 WORD :W2 LAST :W1
end

So und nun habe ich es so abgeändert:

to turnword :W1 
IF EMPTYP :W1 [PR :W1 STOP] 
turnword BL :W1 WORD LAST :W1
end

Jedoch bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass WORD 2 outputs benötigt.
Aber so:
turnword BL :W1 WORD :W1 LAST :W1
...bekomme ich auch nicht mein gewünschtes Ergebnis!

Kann mir jemand schnell auf die Sprünge helfen?
Wäre ganz super!

Liebe Grüße,


----------

